# Savannah Stripers



## sonofagun (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm going striper fishing out of port wentworth one week from today.  Has anyone heard how the fishing has been lately around front, middle and back rivers?  I also like to make a couple of casts for trout and reds if I'm luck.  It's paid off before.


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't help with any reports, though I'd be interested in knowing how you did when you get back, especially with the stripers.


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a buddy with DNR in Savannah.  I'm going to pick his brain this week.  My buddies and I take an annual trip down there for four days of intense fishing.  I'm just looking to hear if anyone is catching fish.


----------



## marine3 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have seen some Striper and Trout being caught  around the old tide gates the last few weeks. Live bait is hard to find but I have seen some using gulp. Last time I was at the gates caught a few reds and trout.


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report.  Maybe we'll see you down there.


----------



## duck chaser (Jan 14, 2008)

I've seen a lot of people fishing the bridges the last couple of weeks. Check with Larry at the bait shop by the landing. He may have some live bait. Most of the bait seems to be gone out of the rivers.
(912)272-7339 Larry's bait and tackle. He should be able to give you a report.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2008)

I go up river of the bridge and do pretty good just using my bass rig with crankbaits. last time out had 1 striper over 10 lbs.
time before had a 10 lb striper and a 7 lb red.
just beat the deep banks and swifter water. they are all over the place.


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the information.  Please let me know if you hear any more reports.  I'm going to call Larry's B&T before we leave Friday.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw a boat last year pulling 6" lip divers and killing them below the gates.
cw


----------



## duck chaser (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll probably try to get after them in Feb. Duck season will be out in a couple of weeks and I will need something to do. Let us know how you do. I am really interested in trying them. I live a block from Houlihan. I hope ya'll have good luck and catch some good ones.


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 17, 2008)

duck chaser said:


> I'll probably try to get after them in Feb. Duck season will be out in a couple of weeks and I will need something to do. Let us know how you do. I am really interested in trying them. I live a block from Houlihan. I hope ya'll have good luck and catch some good ones.



I'll be sure and post the results at the end of next week.  I've duck hunted every weekend since it opened.  This will be a break for me.


----------



## duck chaser (Jan 17, 2008)

Just saw in the local paper where a local guide caught a 29lb 10 oz striper near the flood gates this past week.


----------



## marine3 (Jan 17, 2008)

Caught it on a live mullet. Nice looking fish


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reports.  I'm leaving the office now.  I'll let you all know how we did.

Cheers


----------



## duck chaser (Jan 22, 2008)

How did it go? I know saturday and sundays weather were not exactly ideal to be out in the boat.


----------



## sentrysam (Jan 23, 2008)

*wonderin*



duck chaser said:


> Just saw in the local paper where a local guide caught a 29lb 10 oz striper near the flood gates this past week.



Aren't the flood gates in south Carolina and therefore need a Carolina liscense ?It's kinda tricky down there where you are sometimes and can get you some carolina greenstamps to pay fer..ss


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 24, 2008)

duck chaser said:


> How did it go? I know saturday and sundays weather were not exactly ideal to be out in the boat.



Got back yesterday.  Weather was tough, but those were our best days.  We hit front river pretty hard around structure and got 18 total.  13.5# was the largest.  Pics are on my buddy's camera.  I'll post them when he sends them to me.  Thanks for all the reports.

Kept an eye in the sky for ducks.  Not many hunters, and the ones who hunted did not do very well.  Looped through the refuge and saw thousands.


----------



## duck chaser (Jan 24, 2008)

The area around the flood gates(back river) is the state line. We have a reciprocal agreement with SC so you can fish in the river with a georgia license.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 24, 2008)

there was a bass tournament sat from up river. only took 9 lbs to win. that is rare. lately 18 to 20 lb sacks are common.


----------



## duck chaser (Jan 25, 2008)

What tides did ya'll catch them on? I have caught a lot on the slack at high tide but just wondering when you caught them.


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 29, 2008)

duck chaser said:


> What tides did ya'll catch them on? I have caught a lot on the slack at high tide but just wondering when you caught them.



I prefer outgoing tides.  Not had any luck when the waters not moving.


----------

